# OMG!!! Seriously. This is FREAKY!!!!



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm sweating. Seriously. Sweating.

http://live.wsj.com/video/is-wool-the-next-hunger-games/4C410244-1FF8-4D73-8F50-41663143D3F9.html#!4C410244-1FF8-4D73-8F50-41663143D3F9


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Are you losing your damned mind yet, Hugh? 

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Mathew Reuther said:


> Are you losing your damned mind yet, Hugh?
> 
> Nice. Very nice.


I'm in a full-on sweat.


----------



## burke_KB (Jan 28, 2013)

That was very cool. Congrats.


----------



## SRecht (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shnoykies, Batman!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Can I play Peeta David Adams Holston?

How fun. Congratulations!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

"Most favorably reviewed author on Amazon last year..."

...tucked in among the comments about sales and royalties. 

Very nice.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Yes! Only it's better written than The Hunger Games!


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome, Hugh!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

And all this without a love triangle!!! Hugh Howey, you are the wind beneath our hopeful wings!


----------



## EdShull (Mar 1, 2013)

That's amazing. I like that they pointed out you kept your digital rights. I bet you see a nice bump in sales today. Although they did one thing wrong; that you can't find these in stores yet. Congrats, Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Dalya said:


> And all this without a love triangle!!! Hugh Howey, you are the wind beneath our hopeful wings!


Death to love triangles!

(Except in my erotica version of FLATLAND, due out soon).


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice! Best line of the interview "Publishers are going to have to start considering print only deals if they want a piece of the action."


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for continuing to pave the way! I agree it's super exciting.


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

Good work, man.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Always so amazing to hear your stories, Hugh. Keep 'em coming. (Waiting now to see you on the Oscar's red carpet wearing a Gucci tux.   )


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow. So happy for you. You keep that ball of Wool rolling.


----------



## nikkarina (Jan 15, 2013)

WOO HOO!!!! That is awesome! You should feel very proud!! Congrats!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoa! No pressure, right? But still very super cool.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Deanna Chase said:


> Nice! Best line of the interview "Publishers are going to have to start considering print only deals if they want a piece of the action."


Yeah, frankly they give me and others (Bella, Colleen) a bit too much credit. It's just timing. These changes were inevitable. We're the lucky saps to have hot books at the right time.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Deanna Chase said:


> Nice! Best line of the interview "Publishers are going to have to start considering print only deals if they want a piece of the action."


+1

ETA: Someone has to be first, Hugh. I'm just really glad it was YOU.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Yeah, frankly they give me and others (Bella, Colleen) a bit too much credit.


I don't think so. It takes a lot of guts to turn down 7 figure deals to hold out for print only deals.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

That's freaking awesome! Congrats.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

The WOOL story continues to inspire
ESPECIALLY how they pointed out that THIS book among a handful of other self published books are 'tipping points' in the industry about individuals being able to demand - and GET and KEEP- digital rights

Congrats!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers (Sep 11, 2011)

That is awesome! Congrats Hugh! Really inspiring.


----------



## Matthew Milson (Sep 25, 2012)

This is so cool!  And it's really awesome that you're taking all of us out for ice cream later to celebrate. Right? That's the rumor I'm starting anyway.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome! Great stuff! Congrats!


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Matthew Milson said:


> This is so cool!  And it's really awesome that you're taking all of us out for ice cream later to celebrate. Right? That's the rumor I'm starting anyway.


Oh speaking of ice cream, Hugh, make sure you stop at Amy's Ice Cream on S Congress. Delicious! (S. Congress is where all the action is in Austin.)


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Aha. I've been hearing Hugh Howie, Hugh Howie ever since I started reading and posting on KB. Now I remember, I actually read the first episode of Wool when I got my Kindle in October! 
Well done dude. Nice that you're still here sharing with other indie writers.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow. So I guess this means you can be the next author with 1.5 million reviews on Goodreads, Hugh


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That's extraordinary coverage. And, amazingly, the reporters got it right - the big impact, as well as the details. 

Congratulations, Hugh!


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Holy shit!  Please, Harvey, can I say 'holy shit' just once? This is totally a "holy shit" moment!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Death to love triangles!
> 
> (Except in my erotica version of FLATLAND, due out soon).


Oh crap, Hugh - you made me spit soda.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

That is just astonishingly amazing. I can't wait to see where you're popping up next.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Amazing! Congrats! I especially loved the bit where Amazon said that 25% of best sellers last year were self-published.


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

Demand a premier for all of us to attend so we can share in your red-carpet glory.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Great Piece.  Congrats Hugh!


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

EC Sheedy said:


> Always so amazing to hear your stories, Hugh. Keep 'em coming. (Waiting now to see you on the Oscar's red carpet wearing a Gucci tux.  )


Yes, yes, we need this! Do it, Hugh! Do it for us...


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Harvey said:


> That's extraordinary coverage. And, amazingly, the reporters got it right - the big impact, as well as the details.
> 
> Congratulations, Hugh!


They've done killer research for this coverage (for the print edition. I had no idea they were doing this). They called my mom, my wife, my publishers, my editor, and me (several times). The print piece tomorrow should be interesting. And the timing is just amazing with the print release on Tuesday and SXSW on Sunday. Can't believe this is happening.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Freaky and fabulous!!! And a great and accurate piece of reporting - a nice change


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very awesome. Congrats!


----------



## George Applegate (Jan 23, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> Can't believe this is happening.


It couldn't happen to a more deserving guy!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Seriously awesome.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome, Hugh!  Love it.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

That's fab, Hugh!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats, Hugh!!! But please don't kill the love triangle yet!


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought the blond reporter for WSJ was hot. I didn't catch much of what she was saying, but she was smokin.
Thanks for posting this Hugh...good to know we have similar tastes in women.
You should try and get a plug for Wool on that show.


----------



## Pamela Davis (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! Had to have been freaky to see that.   Congrats!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations Hugh Howey. This is groundbreaking - and a big win for self-published authors.  Your bread and butter is definitely your ebook sales, but now you can buy a house (heck, houses for that matter) just from your royalties, now including a portion (no matter how small in %) of print book sales.  Maybe they should do a movie next on your life...   Again, congratulations...


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats!!!! The whole time I watched, I had a huge grin on my face.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats Hugh!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Yeah, frankly they give me and others (Bella, Colleen) a bit too much credit. It's just timing. These changes were inevitable. We're the lucky saps to have hot books at the right time.


Oh, come on, Hugh. You held out when they waved big money under your nose. That took discipline. You made them come to your terms. That took courage. You found an agent that would shop your preferences to the big guys. That took brains. "lucky saps" my a$$. 

You have earned, and deserve, every bit of success you get. Well played, friend.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Deanna Chase said:


> I don't think so. It takes a lot of guts to turn down 7 figure deals to hold out for print only deals.


and foresight. you deserve the credit as being known as a trailblazer for indie authors.


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty freakin cool...


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh! How exciting! I just posted that link to my FB because I've been telling my sisters for about a year, about your book. I specifically remember last year on Easter, we sat around talking books and I had just read Wool, so I brought it up. I think when I mentioned it was self-pubbed, their eyes glazed over a little. (probably sick of me talking about my books). However, I told them again on Mother's Day and again in the fall on my mom's birthday. (yes, we sit around at family gatherings discussing books. lol). 

Maybe now they'll believe me?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Wow! Coverage on The Wall Street Journal! That ranks right up there with Good Morning, America, in my opinion. Of course they got it right. They are The Wall Street Journal. Who understands business better? And, yes, it is excellent timing. So excellent, I suspect Simon and Shuster whispered in TWSJ's ear. Nothing wrong with that. S&S are earning their share. 

Congratulations on all the sales this hopefully is bringing you, Hugh~!


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> They called my mom, my wife, my publishers,


I read this too fast and thought it said "plumbers." I was like, "wow, that is good research."


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Major congrats, Hugh! You're living the dream!!!


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

Well done, sir! That's amazing.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice!! **Thumbs Up**


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hugh, congrats! That is really a great video, one of the most positive ones towards Indies and ebooks in general. Interesting that 25% of Amazon's bestsellers were Indies and that this deal and several other recent ones could make print-only deals more common. I look forward to the movie!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Remember us when they open a WOOL theme park in a few years and score us some free season passes, okay?  

Congrats!


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

This is just fantastic! Congratulations with all the success.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the kind of news that puts a smile on my face. 

Very inspiring and a big congratz! A real accomplishment to pull off a deal like that!


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

Totally amazing. I'm not afraid to admit that watching this video made my eyes water up a bit  

Just shared this on my Facebook. You give us all hope  Congrats!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> I'm sweating. Seriously. Sweating.
> 
> http://live.wsj.com/video/is-wool-the-next-hunger-games/4C410244-1FF8-4D73-8F50-41663143D3F9.html#!4C410244-1FF8-4D73-8F50-41663143D3F9


Congratulations Hugh...that's something to sweat about!


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I love it how she said, "many publishers were courting him but he kept turning them down because no one was offering enough". Yes, this indie author wouldn't accept just any deal! 

Congrats Hugh!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Quiss said:


> Holy [crap]! Please, Harvey, can I say 'holy [crap]' just once? This is totally a "holy [crap]" moment!


<boomingvoice>Do not attempt to defy the filters.</boomingvoice>

Although I agree, it is an expletively expletive piece of news for Hugh.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations. Hunger Games for adults, absolutely.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Adam Poe said:


> Remember us when they open a WOOL theme park in a few years and score us some free season passes, okay?
> 
> Congrats!


Oh, yes! I wanna do the Silo Stairwell!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Congrats, Hugh! Can't wait for the movie!!!!  

Rue


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so excited you'd think this was happening to me!    

...but since it isn't....I'm so glad it's you.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

So cool. I'm waiting for the article in 'People'. I think that's the only thing left.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

I'm really happy for you.

Sheila


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

SUPER FABULOUS, Hugh! Loved it.  I can't wait to see what happens when your paper book launches in the US next week!

 Bella


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Love that they actually seemed to know what the heck was going on and gave credit where credit is due. Too often you see these clips and they will act like the book just fell into the arms of some lucky author.

Fantastic new and tons of congrats!


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> They've done killer research for this coverage (for the print edition. I had no idea they were doing this). They called my mom, my wife, my publishers, my editor, and me (several times). The print piece tomorrow should be interesting. And the timing is just amazing with the print release on Tuesday and SXSW on Sunday. Can't believe this is happening.


They even called me, Hugh! 

I do think it's going to be a really great piece, very well researched and freaking AWESOME for you! So, so fab. I'm very happy for you!

 Bella


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is seriously awesome. I'm so excited and thrilled for you. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

This is so exciting! Congratulations, Hugh!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Hugh - For Halloween, I think we should have a "cleaners" contest. Everyone make their best cleaners costume, post to Youtube wearing it, and then Hugh can do a dance (winner's choice) in the winner's honor.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations on your success. Very inspriring for us newcomers.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

That reporter who was interviewed by the anchor _really_ seemed to know you well. Are we missing anything?


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!! That's amazing. You've gotta be totally freaking out! Happy dances all around!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

bellaandre said:


> They even called me, Hugh!
> 
> I do think it's going to be a really great piece, very well researched and freaking AWESOME for you! So, so fab. I'm very happy for you!
> 
> Bella


Here's the print version:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324678604578340752088305668.html

Awesome to see the real bestsellers from KB highlighted at the end! (You know, the ladies with a million plus sales!)


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent piece, Hugh....  I was disappointed that there was no video of you dancing, though...

Betsy


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, congratulations. That's fabulous to see you doing so well!


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

I think you're going to have to get used to this. Get ready for what's coming! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Here's the print version:
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324678604578340752088305668.html
> 
> Awesome to see the real bestsellers from KB highlighted at the end! (You know, the ladies with a million plus sales!)


Love it!! I'm hoping to score a signed hardback when you come to Chicago - need to make that S&S deal pay off!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Hugh, it was super cute to see you reading it out loud tonight, still so overwhelmed by the piece.

I am happy I was there with you! (As is my mega-fan husband.)

Fun night! See you on Monday at the signing!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm excited for you and your lovely other half, but I'm also excited for the trail you are blazing for us indie authors that are following in your footsteps. You are truly an ice breaking ship, blazing a new trail. Thank you.

I forwarded your video and article to my agent.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Outstanding.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome piece, Hugh! I love to hear that statement "here is an author who really didn't need a traditional publisher to help sell his books." A statement like that would have been laughed at 3 years ago. Hell, maybe even 1 year ago. Authors like you and Bella are really paving the way. It's great to get some good exposure for the benefits and possibilities of indie authors.


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

HAH!!! That is TOO cool!!!!!   Great interview, sounds like it actually got the tone of things right for once!


----------



## Clare K. R. Miller (Apr 6, 2011)

That is so cool! Go Hugh!


----------



## Ell (Mar 4, 2013)

"To #6- Keep trying!"


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

So cool... well done !!


----------



## AbbyDavis (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats!!!  That's super cool awesome


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Great for Hugh and great press for self publishers everywhere.

Congrats.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

You're total awesomeness, Hugh. And I definitely agree with David: great press for self-pubbers everywhere! Go us!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Woah! That's freaking AWESOME.

Man, that's so cool!


----------



## Robert Bidinotto (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations, Hugh!!!!!!!!!!    

But I repeat myself...

I've been using you as my poster boy in my various talks and presentations to aspiring writers. And, of course, as personal motivation to finish two sequel thrillers this year. You're an inspiration, lad!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

I sent that WSJ video link to my wife. "See? See?"

"You should do what he did," she said.

I forgot that I just had to push a button and it'd be done.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


> Woah! That's freaking AWESOME.
> 
> Man, that's so cool!


Everything I do is to win your praise.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It's a much more nuanced and character-driven story than Hunger Games, which may or may not be a good thing when it comes to finding a mass fan base. I hope the movie captures that.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Excellent piece, Hugh.... I was disappointed that there was no video of you dancing, though...
> 
> Betsy


----------



## DidEverythingButThink (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats and have fun at the top!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Ditto what everyone else has said. I'm in awe and I can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

Crapola!

I was trying to ride Hugh Howey's coat tails

but he's movin' waaaaaaaay to fast


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> Everything I do is to win your praise.


Looks like someone got a very quotable early draft of that HH/DA fanfic...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wanted to echo how awesome it was that you turned down deals until they offered you print only. That's just too awesome.

You rock.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Sweeeeet! And well deserved, bravo.


----------



## Burrito Fart (Apr 22, 2012)

DUDE!!!


----------



## Scribbler (Apr 27, 2012)

To #1 - Stop trying... you've made it!


----------



## gregm (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats sir!

Although, you are getting to big for the neighborhood. A photographer from TMZ just called me for your address. (no worries I wouldn't tell them. ) He said someone else gave him a address, but a person as famous as you would not live there!


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done, Hugh. Bloody good, and all that bumf .. . [running to hide and hoping that Harvey's filters don't glom onto Brit swearing]


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

Speaking of which. I had a one-star review the other day complain about a story's language. I actually wondered if they'd noticed the bloody, or were only complaining about f and s and the like.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Mathew Reuther said:


> or were only complaining about f and s


I say we substitute fart and sizzle for the f and s words, so we can write normal looking sentences.

Hey, Mathew, fart you, you steaming pile of sizzle!

What do you think?


----------



## DavidCWaldron (Feb 18, 2012)

Hugh, one more Congratulations!  You've done an incredible job and you deserve every bit of the success you've received.  Outstanding sir!


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

So freaking awesome... Congrads!!!!


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

Hugh ... about that boat. Be sure to get one big enough because we're all coming with you.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a bit late to the party (six pages late, lol), but nice one!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

-alex- said:


> I'm a bit late to the party (six pages late, lol), but nice one!


Me too & congrats to Huge !

er...did I post here a day or 2 ago?


----------



## blugill (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------

